# So who got a Timeline!?



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm stoked for mine to arrive.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Just curious how the shipping went??? Did they use UPS or USPS??? What was the cost of shipping + any additional taxes/duty???

And of course... how do you like the pedal???

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Brigadier Delay I won here was sent USPS--they're made in the US, so no duty--I only paid a $5 brokerage fee plus sales tax on the US value converted to Canadian dollars. (In my case only GST)
SO I imagine it would be the same thing for their other pedals--you'll pay them for the pedal & shipping and Canada Post will collect the rest.
Unless they have an express option that doesn't use USPS...


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm curious what the total cost is.... It never seems consistent but would be good to know how much someone paid as a ballpark.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

My El Cap ordered from them cost me 323$ everything included, shipped via USPS. No brokerage or taxes for me.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the expedited shipping, which was USPS. It's at the border as we speak. It was $460ish Canadian including the shipping. It's a good time to be Canadian and a pedal buyer these days.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

theroan said:


> I got the expedited shipping, which was USPS. It's at the border as we speak. It was $460ish Canadian including the shipping. It's a good time to be Canadian and a pedal buyer these days.


Wow, that's a fantastic price for such an awesome pedal..... Might be picking one of them up on the next batch....


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Considering that you would pay $300 a piece for the El Cap and Brigadier, it's an awesome price. Then add midi, presets, and 10 other delays types, it becomes a steal.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

theroan said:


> It's at the border as we speak.


That's the one thing about shipping from the US... there's always a good two weeks involved to get something through the border. Let us know how you like it! Pretty sure I won't be able to resist going in on the next batch... maybe early next week?

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

It's past customs and is now at the Mississauga processing centre. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Out for delivery!!!


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine is on the way, taking it's sweet time though. Still hasn't arrived it's been over two weeks.

I chose USPS to avoid extra fees, hopefully Canadapost will be nice to me!


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

theroan said:


> Out for delivery!!!



And?????? How do you like it???!!!??

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

seanmj said:


> And?????? How do you like it???!!!??
> 
> Sean Meredith-Jones
> www.seanmeredithjones.com


It's the best delay I've ever played, easily. It's so tweakable, the midi is amazing. It just sounds massive and for a pedal with only one "dual delay" mode, the stereo spread is very impressive. I'm still digging into though.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Jesus.. I want one of these... Would free up a lot of real estate on my pedalboard.. The Analogman ARDX20 w/ Amaze0 controller is great, but the Timeline would probably be the last delay i'd need...


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

seanmj said:


> And?????? How do you like it???!!!??
> 
> Sean Meredith-Jones
> www.seanmeredithjones.com


It's the best delay I've ever played, easily. It's so tweakable, the midi is amazing. It just sounds massive and for a pedal with only one "dual delay" mode, the stereo spread is very impressive. I'm still digging into though.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one for sale in MTL, he's asking 650$. I've seen a couple en TGP going for 550$

Strymon Timeline delay pédale NEUVE!!!!!!! - Montréal instruments de musique à vendre - Kijiji Montréal


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Wish i could speak french/lived in MTL! I emailed him anyways! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

He got back to me saying 'I had a chance to play around with it and decided to keep it. It's a really great delay pedal!'

Oh well, guess ill have to wait for the next batch!


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Well priced ones are popping up on TGP, just keep checking I suppose.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

I WANT ONE ARRRRRRGGGG, hoepfully they'll be back in stock at that amazing price soon


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Roybruno92 said:


> I WANT ONE ARRRRRRGGGG, hoepfully they'll be back in stock at that amazing price soon


They posted on their Facebook wall 11hrs ago:

"very very very soon. We were building more today as a matter of fact."


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

flashPUNK said:


> They posted on their Facebook wall 11hrs ago:
> 
> "very very very soon. We were building more today as a matter of fact."


Hmmm... not sure if they would do it on a Thurs or Fri... but that would be great if they do. When they issued the first batch, it seemed like there was a 3 hour window or so between the announcement and when they went on sale... and I didn't see the email until about 7:30... and by the time I got to their site... they were sold out.

Hopefully the rush won't be as insane for the second batch.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

flashPUNK said:


> They posted on their Facebook wall 11hrs ago:
> 
> "very very very soon. We were building more today as a matter of fact."


Hmmm... not sure if they would do it on a Thurs or Fri... but that would be great if they do. When they issued the first batch, it seemed like there was a 3 hour window or so between the announcement and when they went on sale... and I didn't see the email until about 7:30... and by the time I got to their site... they were sold out.

Hopefully the rush won't be as insane for the second batch.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

seanmj said:


> Hmmm... not sure if they would do it on a Thurs or Fri... but that would be great if they do. When they issued the first batch, it seemed like there was a 3 hour window or so between the announcement and when they went on sale... and I didn't see the email until about 7:30... and by the time I got to their site... they were sold out.
> 
> Hopefully the rush won't be as insane for the second batch.
> 
> ...


I have to apologize, i think i mis-read their Facebook page - they were talking about the compressor pedal (which is something i'm also considering getting)... But I can't seem to find anybody talking about it..


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My Timeline just came through the door! Stoked to plug it in tonight!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

theroan said:


> I got the expedited shipping, which was USPS. It's at the border as we speak. It was $460ish Canadian including the shipping. It's a good time to be Canadian and a pedal buyer these days.


But when you pick it up there will be Canadian Taxes on top of that...


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Player99 said:


> But when you pick it up there will be Canadian Taxes on top of that...


Yes! Sadly. Funny, but when my El Cap came in I didn't get taxed. Timeline arrives I'm out nearly $70 in tax. Apparently they are pretty inconsistent when going through customs. BTW, I love the Timeline!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I had per ordered a timeline the day after the pre ordering was available, I waited about 4 weeks and got impatient, so I snagged one on TGP for $550 shipping included marked as gift. I figure it's about the same price as I would have paid after all said and done ($450 + shipping +taxes from strymon).

I played with the timeline for about 2 hrs tonight. This thing is incredible, the amount of sounds it can create are unbelievable. The thing I like the most is that you can disable the unused banks, so in my case, I only need 3 banks, so the other 97 are easily removed. This always bothered me about the Empress.

Really loving this delay, can easily see it being my go to delay for years.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Yup can relate flashPUNK great pedal ! love it !


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I traded my El Cap and a Timefactor for a Timeline and a Multidrive. Timeline is great even though I used to own the original one and still think that one had a more organic tone but the new one is really a great pedal which does just about everything. Miss the El Cap but the Timeline has very similiar tones (tape delay). I did get dinged with taxes but after selling the Multidrive, (got $275) it wasn't such a bad thing!


----------

